# [help] udev e coldplug fanno a botte... [RISOLTO]

## sanzo77

Durante un recente emerge -DuN world mi sono trovato a dover risolvere un block tra coldplug e udev

```
[blocks B     ] >=sys-fs/udev-089 (is blocking sys-apps/coldplug-20040920-r1)
```

e ho rimosso coldplug, ora pero' vorrei capire esattamente cio' cosa comporta. Inoltre io continuo ad avere nel runlevel di boot coldplug, che continua a partire come se esistesse ancora...   :Question:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## mouser

 *sanzo77 wrote:*   

> Durante un recente emerge -DuN world mi sono trovato a dover risolvere un block tra coldplug e udev
> 
> ```
> [blocks B     ] >=sys-fs/udev-089 (is blocking sys-apps/coldplug-20040920-r1)
> ```
> ...

 

hmm, per rimuovere dal boot

```
# rc-update del coldplug default
```

Per coldplug, una ricerca sul forum ( :Rolling Eyes: ) ti avrebbe dato risultato.... comunque, mi sembra che non serva più.... la combinazione vincente è udev+hotplug.

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## crisandbea

 *sanzo77 wrote:*   

> Durante un recente emerge -DuN world mi sono trovato a dover risolvere un block tra coldplug e udev
> 
> ```
> [blocks B     ] >=sys-fs/udev-089 (is blocking sys-apps/coldplug-20040920-r1)
> ```
> ...

 

si perchè la nuova versione di udev ha "integrato già le funzioni di coldplug", quindi se vuoi usare la nuova versione di udev devi dare un

```
 emerge -C coldplug.
```

oppure se vuoi ancora usare tale versione metti in /etc/portage/package.mask >=sys-fs/udev-089.

per il boot :

```

rc-update del coldplug boot
```

verifica che coldplug non sia più in /var/lib/portage/world.

ciauz

----------

## sanzo77

Ok grazie ad entrambi, pero' il mio dubbio rimane: come fa a partire coldplug se e' stato rimosso ??

----------

## crisandbea

 *sanzo77 wrote:*   

> Ok grazie ad entrambi, pero' il mio dubbio rimane: come fa a partire coldplug se e' stato rimosso ??

 

la vedo dura che parte, prova a partire è ti da un errore credo.....

comunque al massimo verifica.

ciauz

----------

## sanzo77

 :Laughing:   Se desse errore non mi porrei il problema. 

Cmq l'ho tolto dal runlevel come da voi suggerito e ovviamente nn e' cambiato nulla, lo so la mia domanda forse e' + un sofismo che altro... xo' mi turba il fatto di rimuovere un programma e vedere che quello parte al boot senza dare warning o error...

io l'ho tolto con emerge --unmerge, voi mi consigliate di fare emerge -C , se non erro con -C si tolgono anche i file di config, quindi non dovrebbe essere li il problema...

----------

## crisandbea

 *sanzo77 wrote:*   

>   Se desse errore non mi porrei il problema. 
> 
> Cmq l'ho tolto dal runlevel come da voi suggerito e ovviamente nn e' cambiato nulla, lo so la mia domanda forse e' + un sofismo che altro... xo' mi turba il fatto di rimuovere un programma e vedere che quello parte al boot senza dare warning o error...
> 
> io l'ho tolto con emerge --unmerge, voi mi consigliate di fare emerge -C , se non erro con -C si tolgono anche i file di config, quindi non dovrebbe essere li il problema...

 

sei sicuro che lo hai rimosso????

prova a verificare con 

```
eix -I coldplug
```

ciauz

----------

## Ic3M4n

se un pacchetto non serve e devi rimuoverlo non basta toglierlo dal runlevel. lui rimane comunque sul pc.

```
emerge -C coldplug

emerge --depclean -pv 
```

controlli cosa dice e nel caso ci siano altri pacchetti da rimuovere li rimuovi.

----------

## sanzo77

eix mi da command not fount... ora lo emergo e provo...

@iceman

io prima l'ho umerso (  :Laughing:  ) e poi l'ho tolto dal runlevel perche' continuava a partire... cmq grazie a tutti dell'attenzione, ma credo che la questione rimarra' irrisolta  :Razz: 

----------

## Sparker

Anche a me e' rimasto nel runlevel. Propendo per un'errore nell'ebuild.

----------

## Ic3M4n

allora: il problema sta nel fatto che secondo il config protect di gentoo i file situati in determinate posizioni tipo /etc non vengono rimossi con un emerge -C per determinate motivazioni che sono state spiegate varie volte delegando all'utente la scelta se rimuovere il tutto o lasciarlo semplicemente lì. in questo momento ti trovi in /etc/init.d/ lo script di init di coldplug per il motivo sopra descritto. ti basta eliminare i file in config protect manualmente una volta eliminato il pacchetto. ora non mi ricordo quali siano il procedimento l'avevo fatto un po' di tempo fa. però mi sembra siano solo due o tre file tutti in etc.

----------

## sanzo77

Benissimo! Ottima spiegazione, il mio dubbio e' risolto. Tnx 1000

----------

## Scen

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> allora: il problema sta nel fatto che secondo il config protect di gentoo i file situati in determinate posizioni tipo /etc non vengono rimossi con un emerge -C per determinate motivazioni che sono state spiegate varie volte delegando all'utente la scelta se rimuovere il tutto o lasciarlo semplicemente lì. in questo momento ti trovi in /etc/init.d/ lo script di init di coldplug per il motivo sopra descritto. ti basta eliminare i file in config protect manualmente una volta eliminato il pacchetto. ora non mi ricordo quali siano il procedimento l'avevo fatto un po' di tempo fa. però mi sembra siano solo due o tre file tutti in etc.

 

Se si vuole rimuovere un pacchetto COMPLETAMENTE, si può utilizzare il comando

```

CONFIG_PROTECT="-*" emerge -C <nomepacchetto>

```

ATTENZIONE, DA USARE CON CAUTELA  :Rolling Eyes: 

Ovviamente se quel pacchetto aveva degli script di init aggiunti ai vari runlevel, vanno rimossi manualmente tramite

```

rc-update del <servizio>

```

----------

## Ic3M4n

@scen: si, è vero però non sempre sai quali sono i file che sono in cfgpro, molto probabilmente rispetto a fare un 

```
equery files pacchetto

CONTROLLO DEI FILE

CONFIG_PROTECT="-*" emerge -C <nomepacchetto> 
```

conviene fare un 

```
emerge -C nomepacchetto | grep cfgpro
```

e poi valutare se i file ti servono o meno.

----------

## Scen

Ti dò ragione pienamente  :Cool: 

----------

